# Brand to Bulls?



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Since Clippers has no chance to make the playoffs 2005-2008 season, why not trade Brand for drafts.

Brand for Chandler and #3 package;
Brand for Curry and #3 package;

how about Brand for Okafor package?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> Since Clippers has no chance to make the playoffs 2005-2008 season, why not trade Brand for drafts.
> 
> Brand for Chandler and #3 package;
> ...


*Who said the Clippers dont have a chance to make the playoff until 05/08

With this yr pick we have a great chance to make the playoff this year if not next year.

If we trade the 2 pick I'm sure we also trade a nasty contract and that give us a lot of cap room.

And trade Brand for Chandler I never do that is a bad trade Only the Bulls do that. abd for Curry we have Kaman, Wilcox maybe Ely for the Center Spot and Curry is not that Great.*


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Brand to Bulls?*



> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> *
> ...


Sterling may use $20 million cap room to buy a peanut.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Oh my goodness. Im going to have to intervene here. Elton Brand will NOT be traded unless its for a legit superstar. His contract confirms this with the trade kicker.


----------



## pavlo11 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Brand to Bulls?*



> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 
> 
> Sterling may use $20 million cap room to buy a peanut.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: I dont care who you are thats funny!!


----------



## RandomBlackGuy (May 11, 2003)

Brand has a trade kicker?

Cool,didnt know that!


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RandomBlackGuy</b>!
> Brand has a trade kicker?
> 
> Cool,didnt know that!


That is correct. Brand is here for the long hall, unless, like I said before, the Clippers can somehow get a superstar in return (NEVER GOING TO HAPPEN).


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BobbyDigital32</b>!
> That is correct. Brand is here for the long hall, unless, like I said before, the Clippers can somehow get a superstar in return (NEVER GOING TO HAPPEN).


#3 may turn out to be superstar.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 
> 
> #3 *may* turn out to be superstar.


May is the key word there. There are no sure things. If we knew who would become superstars ahead of time, then we would have drafted Paul Pierce instead of Kandi, Amare instead of Wilcox, etc..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

The Bulls are over the cap, they can't absorb the higher paid player, while the Clippers can.

-Petey


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

I can confirm that trade kicker clause. I remember reading about Miami's offer sheet including that to try and dissuade Sterling from matching. Fortunately, they let Lamar sign with us. :yes:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

2005-2008 Season? WTF? :whofarted

Do you mean 2005-2006? Or 2007-2008?


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

He means they won't have a chance at the playoffs for the next 4 years.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

The only way i would even have a 10% chance of thinking about trading brand is if okafor was passed over by Orlando. Then id pick up okafor and trade brand for 1-2 first round pics this year from utah or atlanta, and also an existing player.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Would the Clips be interested in Vince Carter?

I have this in mind

Toronto sends
G/F Vince Carter
G Alvin Williams

L.A Clippers send
G/F Cory Magette
G Eddie House
C Chris Wilcox/Elton Brand

Brand is definetly a C in the east.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

At not quite 6-7&1/2, even with his 7-6 wingspan, Elton Brand is not a legit EC-center. Also regarding sending Maggette, House, Wilcox and/or Brand (I'm not sure which you mean) for Vince Carter, the trade doesn't benefit the Clippers. Maggette is a similar player to Vince and is almost at his level, and additionally Mags is a great defender. A deal that could be reached with Toronto, however, could be something like Q and Wilcox for Carter. People consistantly under-rate the talent of teams they aren't fans of, and over-rate their teams; a great example is Pacer fans way over-rating Al Harrington, or Bulls fans over-rating Chandler, while most vastly under-rate any Clipper. Chris Wilcox would be a graduating senior this year at the same age as Okafor (22 right around the begining of the season), it's not so far-fetched to think that Wilcox would be a top 4 pick this year; in 2002, he was supposed to be a top 5 pick until Denver took Skeeta at #5 (which was a shocker considering how much they liked Wilcox), and he dropped to #8. And Wilcox has progressed very nicely in his first two seasons. Other teams' fans considering Clippers like Kaman, Wilcox, and Maggette basically fillers is ridiculous, while guys like Al Harrington, Tyson Chandler, VladRad, and Kurt Thomas are considered to be worth high-lotto picks by those same people. Q is on the block for the Clipps, and if Brand survives this offseason as a Clipper (which is likely), Wilcox would be tradable as well. However, Brand, Kaman, and Maggette aren't going anywhere, and it would take a very good trade for Jaric to go (management, as well as myself, are still high on Marko, he just needs a healthy season). I think at this point it's safe to say that Q wants out, regardless, and the Clipps should be exploring their options.

Back to Toronto though, I think it's unlikely that Q, or a Q and Wilcox package end up going to Toronto. Portland, Denver, Cleveland, Chicago, and San Antonio are all possible destinations for Q (via signing or trade), and Denver and Portland are not unlikely sign and trade scenarios. Wilcox on the other hand, still has a lot of interest from the Knicks, among others, and Seattle could be a possible destination in a Wilcox for VladRad and #12 trade. I hardly see how anything more than Q and Wilcox in a package for a Vince Carter or Paul Pierce level player, benefits the Clippers. Toronto, though, is an unlikely trade partner for the Clipps though, considering that they have Bosh at PF, and Q and Wilcox for Carter would force Wilcox or Bosh to play C. Additionally, all things being equal, DTS is not going to take on another large, long-term contract if the player whom it belongs to is not named Kobe. 

I still think trading Q to Denver, and Wilcox to Seattle is the best scenario for the Clipps, but I wouldn't rule out trading basically Brand for Gasol and Posey (maybe Ely or someone else would be included). Gasol will sign elsewhere next year if the Grizz don't trade him, they've reached a complete halt in negotiations, and Gasol is only looking for a 6 year 70 mil deal basically (which I think is reasonable for him). Normally Gasol and Posey would be worth more than, say, Brand and Ely, but Gasol is bargaining like a RFA right now, and is looking to leave Memphis, so this would be damage control for the Grizz. But ruling out that trade or a trade where T-Mac or another superstar (and no Chris Webber isn't a superstar ) is part of the trade (like Q and Brand for an extended T-Mac), Brand isn't going anywhere.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Come on Goods...

You know damn well Q and Wilcox for Carter is a awful trade....

Brand does not get you Gasol and Posey, both who West said are untouchable...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Brand to Bulls?*



> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> *And trade Brand for Chandler I never do that is a bad trade Only the Bulls do that. abd for Curry we have Kaman, Wilcox maybe Ely for the Center Spot and Curry is not that Great.*


Wilcox is not big enough to play Center and Curry is better than anything you guys have in the post outside of Elton Brand


----------

